# 3D Printed Skull



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I got a 3d printer for Christmas so I had to try out a skull:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool. What is the material used to "print" the skull?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice! With a larger printer, one could grow skulls with servo mounting points built-in, possibly eliminating the need for the Lexan sheet that's used for servo mounting. And you wouldn't have to hog out a mess of thermoplastic to make room for things.

Hmmm, maybe next Christmas...


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Hairazor said:


> Way cool. What is the material used to "print" the skull?


Its called PLA. Its a hard plastic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This technology just amazes me. It is so cool!


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice Christmas present!!!!Where did you get the program to print the skull?


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Just saw this thread. I think the first thing I printed with my 3D printer was that same skull!

Ogre, try https://www.thingiverse.com/ for .stl files.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool!


----------

